# Do I really have GERD?



## 14642 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi, new here and decided to post because I am going nuts.About a month and a half ago I had some sort of stomach virus, or food posioning. I got sick at night and started throwing up. Then I became incredibly weak and had a fever. I had to stay in bed for 2 days. I didn't go to the doctor. I got better about 3 days after the first night.Soon after I had a hard time eating without getting sick. I started small, and eventually stopped feeling sick and ate regular meals, but then I started feeling sick on occassion. But no throwing up. I haven't thrown up since the first episode.These last few weeks have been bad. I've been very nauseas, usually in the morning, sometimes during the day and at night. It tends to happen when I eat, but sometimes not.I went to the clinic because I don't have medical insurance. They took some basic tests and perscribed PROTONIX. I've been taking it for two days, but I still feel nausea, though my stomach acid has been reduced greatly. The doctor thought my nausea had something to do with too much stomach acid. But what's the point in taking this if I still get sick? And some of the side effects are indeed nausea!I don't know what's wrong with me and I need some real answers.Oh I forgot to mention that the last couple of weeks my bowel movement has greatly reduced. It's kind of scaring me.


----------



## CynthiaG (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi Colt, welcome to the board. This place has been a life saver for me. I've had GERD for 3 years and IBS since June of this year. Regarding the GERD, I had nausea in the beginning before I took Nexium. After the damage inside was fixed I didn't have that problem anymore. Now I deal more with the IBS these days. I wish you luck. Keep us posted and take care, Cynthia


----------



## 17044 (Dec 3, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Colt1138:Hi, new here and decided to post because I am going nuts.About a month and a half ago I had some sort of stomach virus, or food posioning. I got sick at night and started throwing up. Then I became incredibly weak and had a fever. I had to stay in bed for 2 days. I didn't go to the doctor. I got better about 3 days after the first night.Soon after I had a hard time eating without getting sick. I started small, and eventually stopped feeling sick and ate regular meals, but then I started feeling sick on occassion. But no throwing up. I haven't thrown up since the first episode.These last few weeks have been bad. I've been very nauseas, usually in the morning, sometimes during the day and at night. It tends to happen when I eat, but sometimes not.I went to the clinic because I don't have medical insurance. They took some basic tests and perscribed PROTONIX. I've been taking it for two days, but I still feel nausea, though my stomach acid has been reduced greatly. The doctor thought my nausea had something to do with too much stomach acid. But what's the point in taking this if I still get sick? And some of the side effects are indeed nausea!I don't know what's wrong with me and I need some real answers.Oh I forgot to mention that the last couple of weeks my bowel movement has greatly reduced. It's kind of scaring me.


----------



## 21331 (Apr 26, 2006)

colt1138, I read your entry and it sounds very familiar to symptoms my boyfriend has. He had a food poisoning-like illness for 3-4 days last August, and since then has had what seems acid-reflux. His doctor diagnosed him with GERD, and he had taken several acid-reducers without much help. He recently saw a GI doc, who says he does not beleive he has GERD. He just had an endoscopy this week, and things appeared to be normal. The doctor did take a biopsy and blood for other tests. Have you had any luck with a diagnosis? Have your symptoms reduced at all? Does anyone else have any ideas?Best wishes,


----------

